

It's Official: Apple Is Now Worth More Than Microsoft - Alex3917
http://www.businessinsider.com/apple-worth-more-than-microsoft-2010-5

======
px
I don't think there is anything official about it. The article nicely explains
what enterprise value is but doesn't really show why that is a more
appropriate measure than market cap.

